# Projek Krossbreed



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

This is where it starts for me.. And will post as the journey begins from start to finish on my own "personal" air-ride system & some other cool sh*t. I welcome anyone that wants to chime in and give some support or feedback. I wanted to thank *Paulito*(PAUL) & *PIFF*(Vinny) from the *DubCult* who did the amazing job with the installation... A special thanks to: (AJ) *f 399 * and *Infrared* (WFSU) for all there support! Also thanks to Dan (MKIVR32) for my rear seat delete! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Again, anyone looking to get air-ride installed in the LI,NY,NJ area.. Hit up both Paulito & Piff (they will take care of you) and your car








Also... cannot forget the vendors who helped me get all the parts!!!
[email protected] for the struts / shocks / bearing relocation kit.
[email protected] (Fast shipping, Great Packaging) very happy with there service!
Here is a quick picture of the car *2007 GTI MKV *









Air-Ride will consist of:

"*Air Management*"
EasyStreet "Digital" Autopilot System
EasyStreet Manifolds
Viair (dual) 480C compressors
5 Gallon (DOT) Skinny Tank
WaterTrap
Miscellaneous Fittings & Lines etc..
"*Struts / Shocks*"
Masontech Signature Series / Koni Sport Adj. Front Stuts & Rear Shocks
Masontech Strut Bearing relocation kit
Miscellaneous Mounting Hardware etc..
Universal Aero front bags
Airhouse 1 rear bags
And stocking up for the long nights:








_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 11:50 PM 10-22-2009_

_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 8:19 PM 12-6-2009_


_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 8:21 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*ENGINE MGT*:
*
- EUROJET TURBOBACK RESONATED EXHAUST
- EUROJET STAGE-3 FMIC (CUSTOM TB PIPE & DISCHARGE PIPING)
- EUOJET "GRENADE" DV REPLACEMENT
- EJ EA "AMPLIFICATION" PIPE
- EJ PCV FIX
- EJ HEAT SHIELD
- EVOMS INTAKE (DRY FILTER) (FILTER SOCK)
- VF ENGINEERING (3 PC ENGINE, TRANNY, MOTORMOUNT KIT)
- REVO (STAGE-2) REVO SELECT PLUS SWITCH*


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

productive day! 
got the best delivery I could ask for!!!!
















And also got the tires mounted and balanced tonight.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Pictures w/out front fenders rolled..


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Fenders Rolled (Paulito did a sick job! No paint cracked nothing.. perfect!)
























Random shots: (Car is mad dirty, and will get it cleaned up tomorrow)











































































































































_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 11:52 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

She's washed and sitting proper now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I still have the R-32 Bumper / GT front end to add to the car.. but waiting to paint them when the weather gets warmer.. NY is still cold as hell!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

daaamn, a 30 minute build? lol
good job man, you got a lot of goodies! you came prepared!
looks good!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

I love the RS4s, but that pipe insulation around the tank needs to go ASAP!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Wow, that looks GREAT. Awesome work, much props to everyone involved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.. This was a fun project.. And I really wanted everyone to know how happy I was with the install done by both Paulito & Piff. (They were great to work with and would highly recommend them if you were considering an air-ride install)
I've been researching and wanting this for a very long time and glad it was completed. I think that when the car has it's new rear and new front face.. It will be exactly the way I wanted it to be.
Kevin


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Really nice build, sick car, dude!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_Thanks for the comments guys.. This was a fun project.. And I really wanted everyone to know how happy I was with the install done by both Paulito & Piff. (They were great to work with and would highly recommend them if you were considering an air-ride install)
I've been researching and wanting this for a very long time and glad it was completed. I think that when the car has it's new rear and new front face.. It will be exactly the way I wanted it to be.
Kevin


thanks dude. looking great man.
if anyone is interested in an install we offer the cleanest setups and discounted prices on all parts. shoot me a pm


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (KoF)*

nice ride, i know the guys at dbc personally and they are fun guys


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Badass, I like the Audi wheels. What are they called, where can I find them? Looks amazing after you rubbed 'er up


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*

Wow, that turned out great.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Clean! Great job.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

now i want new front struts! lol


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

Glad you're happy with how everything worked out Kevin. The car looks and functions awesome.
The instal went great, me and vin had the car done in a weekend with no issues and this included the full install, notching the frame, rear floor and making the hidden controller holder in the ashtray.
Anyone who is interested in an install feel free to pm me or piff (vinny) and we can walk you though it. Our prices are great and our quality is professional. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_Badass, I like the Audi wheels. What are they called, where can I find them? Looks amazing after you rubbed 'er up

These are RS4 replicas.. (I got them from a friend locally) The schmidts are going to make the car look nutz... come on warmer weather and better road patching! lol
Seriously.. Here on Long Island.. I see potholes deeper than a foot at times


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

haha you saw what happened to tuddy's bda... dam plows


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
Seriously.. Here on Long Island.. I see potholes deeper than a foot at times









Lol.. we have craters in our streets in Montreal















Sick car btw..


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

tucking rim in the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Just 2 shots:


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (BLKSUNSHINE)*

this is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (Habafrog)*

Sick stuff man


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (Jetta11kid)*

Can't wait to see this car with the Schmidts.








I was thinking: what about painting the barrel of the Schmidts red to match the interior? Get it, the interior of the wheels would match the car's interior?...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Money.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Projek Krossbreed (Wyman)*

this car has so much taste, the flavor is like BAM!
no ****, this is inspiring.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Good work boys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im not sure how I misseded this build thread.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this one is damn nice


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Sick man! Car looks goooooooood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good work boys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im not sure how I misseded this build thread.

It was a real pleasure getting parts from you!! Highly recommend ordering from [email protected]! Best experience with a vendor hands down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks so nice

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good work boys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im not sure how I misseded this build thread.

he posted everything in like 30 minutes lol


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_looks so nice
he posted everything in like 30 minutes lol









Thanks AJ.. I don't fk around. lol


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

yo that gli next to you is grossly high


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_yo that gli next to you is grossly high

LOL.. the guy charlie who owns it.. got a sick set of coil's and is pretty much dumped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

ha i wish 1 more month and i will be ha


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

I am very very happy you put those tires to good use.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*

I like I like. 
That interior seems to be traveling everywhere! 
But if u were changing the seats, u should've changed the theme on the tank..


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like I like. 
That interior seems to be traveling everywhere! 
But if u were changing the seats, u should've changed the theme on the tank.. 

haha just the 3rd car with them







.
i told him to take my tank too haha. even though we swapped in 20* weather.. that sucked haha.
lookin good dude.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
haha just the 3rd car with them







.
i told him to take my tank too haha. even though we swapped in 20* weather.. that sucked haha.
lookin good dude.

Thanks boss... I think it will work well with the krossbreed aspect.. if not.. it's only $70 bucks and a call from [email protected] to get a new tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

thats alot of stuff.
looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
haha just the 3rd car with them







.
i told him to take my tank too haha. even though we swapped in 20* weather.. that sucked haha.
lookin good dude.

hahaha, i want some leathers in my cah


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

so nice! great shots!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_so nice! great shots!

Thanks Boss... What kind of camera stuff do you and the club use? Your shots are just off the chain.. in a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I'm looking for a nice lense for a Nikon D60.. not sure what wide angel/fish eye to get?
And Paulito & Vinny.... thank you again... I have not "1" issue since you've done the install! 
For air-ride installs... PM them!
Kevin


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

ahh man i have no idea, i let them do the photography i just show up lol
its a hobby i want to get into but it can get expensive so i dont wanna even start


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Finished the Engine Compartment cosmetics:


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
And Paulito & Vinny.... thank you again... I have not "1" issue since you've done the install! 
For air-ride installs... PM them!
Kevin









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks kevin. your car looks insane.
we just finished up another mk5, with my old LMs, ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks kevin. your car looks insane.
we just finished up another mk5, with my old LMs, ill post pics tomorrow









Thanks Boss... you guys are the best of the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
Thanks Boss... What kind of camera stuff do you and the club use? Your shots are just off the chain.. in a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I'm looking for a nice lense for a Nikon D60.. not sure what wide angel/fish eye to get?
And Paulito & Vinny.... thank you again... I have not "1" issue since you've done the install! 
For air-ride installs... PM them!
Kevin <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 


aww thanks bro, it means alot to us your stoked about the car and would reccomend us. i love how it sits and dam bro you just keep on getting the dopest **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Added a touch to the interior:



















_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 12:14 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

lookin good kev, 
thats my photo spot tho!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_lookin good kev, 
thats my photo spot tho!









When are you free to do a shoot with both our cars? I'm having some paint work done and working on getting the new wheels on soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Car looks sick kevin! Can't wait to see the new wheels on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TeamNCT04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamNCT04* »_Car looks sick kevin! Can't wait to see the new wheels on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank You http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just dropped off some stuff to get painted.. and going to get the wheels & tires mounted and balanced sometime next week.. it's almost complete


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Lookin proper!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

let me know when you're ready for the test fit kevin.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_let me know when you're ready for the test fit kevin. 

Thanks Boss! I will give you a call sometime next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paint will be done by next weekend, have to install the R-32 exhaust, install the Front & Rear body work, and then install the wheels and finish the car with a professional detail. lol
Sh*t never ends.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

the ends in sight lol. 
no blown euros or sng?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_the ends in sight lol. 
no blown euros or sng?

http://www.eemilitia.com (We are working on somethan hot) For a future event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Looks great


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

as always... looking good!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ran into a snag... I didn't like the way the paint work came out on the front grille and rear bumper... I sent it out again for a respray








Spacers are coming in soon, and the wheels will get mounted, car will be detailed and a new lense for some proper shots


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

vinny and paul did a kick ass job and so far wat u did this car is top notch


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks dan. where u been? havent seen you at nopi. i mean thurs night gtg haha


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sit-n-loW* »_vinny and paul did a kick ass job and so far wat u did this car is top notch 

I've recommended everyone to get there work done by them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I couldn't be more happier with there work..
I'd like to meet you DC members some day.. do you guys have a meet?


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_thanks dan. where u been? havent seen you at nopi. i mean thurs night gtg haha

yea i was at the meet on thursday i saw ur bro and then luke pulled up with his new cabrio and u and ur bro went crazy and i left to go and meet up with miller and greg on the other side


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
I've recommended everyone to get there work done by them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I couldn't be more happier with there work..
I'd like to meet you DC members some day.. do you guys have a meet?

yea we just go to the best buy on old country road


_Modified by Sit-n-loW at 7:56 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*

hahaha. luke is out of hand. i have never seen someone go through more cars, all of which are sick.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*








.


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*









where did u get these brother? Car looks killer btw...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chi Town TDI)*

I have an extra set. Sent you a PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Today was a good day








I got a call from the autobody.. Paint work was redone and done well! Paint looks as close as BMP can be..
And also got these mounted and balanced. (Just waiting on my spacers at this point and I'll throw these on) 3mm double hubcentric..from tunershop.. anyone deal with them on delivery terms?
Pics:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice build!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

cant wait to see them on!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Got a call from tunershop in Germany and the spacers will be here sometime next week!
Also stopped by a local upholstery shop and getting the armrest accented with red stitching to match the 30th shiftboot and E-Brake


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

R32 rear looks sick! I wanted to do that on my car as well as r32 sides and a votex front lip but I think it would be too much red on my car


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TeamNCT04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamNCT04* »_R32 rear looks sick! I wanted to do that on my car as well as r32 sides and a votex front lip but I think it would be too much red on my car









How is the car treating you? You should stop bye one of the http://www.eemilitia.com meets in stonybrook sometime.
Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
How is the car treating you? You should stop bye one of the http://www.eemilitia.com meets in stonybrook sometime.
Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's awesome. I'm loving the airride. I haven't had too much to play around with it cause of work. I'll come down one of these nights when I'm not working.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TeamNCT04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamNCT04* »_
It's awesome. I'm loving the airride. I haven't had too much to play around with it cause of work. I'll come down one of these nights when I'm not working.

We are having a small BBQ at sunken meadow this saturday at 12:00 noon. Your more than welcome to join if you are free to stop bye. I invited both paul & vinny and miller and some other air guys aswell to join the festivities.
It's nothing big.. but a simple BBQ, sweet cars, and to shoot the sh*t. 
Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

hmmm, i got no invite???


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_hmmm, i got no invite???
















I spoke to paul and told him to let you know boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your definitely invited!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

FINALLY!!!!


_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 12:15 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

Now get those bitc43s on there and post pics.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

get them wheels on!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 12:16 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Insane!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I still have some things I'm working on up front with a friend to get it tucking more rim.. I also am going to get the car detailed next week.
She's almost done and then onto a new "older" car that I want to have bagged


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

kevin, it lays frame, you cant get any lower then that. 
it looks great bro!


_Modified by PAULITO at 4:54 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

love it.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

dare i say.
i like the rs4 wheels better.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_dare i say.
i like the rs4 wheels better. 

I will rock these for this year.. and next year.. somethan new


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_kevin, it lays frame, you cant get any lower then that. 
it looks great bro!

_Modified by PAULITO at 4:54 PM 4-17-2009_

Had to raise the collars up on the front struts for clearance issues.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
You guys did an amazing job!!!! It's the wheels that are giving me a small hiccup










_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 7:23 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Looks awesome


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

A friend took this shot.. came out pretty cool!


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Those wheels look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (dubverein789)*

ive never been a fan of newer vws(mk4's and up) but after seeing this makes me really appreciate and like them alot more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kinda makes me want one


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I appreciate everyone's support! Makes me want to get an older MK1 and start all over again.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

love the black on red! and those wheels are spot on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

edit: question answered in previous post. i should learn to read.


_Modified by tuddy at 1:12 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Car is all squard away up front








Now just have to get a detail and she's completed








See ya'll at WF15


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

that car is TOO minty fresh, its burning me up son! do werk!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks to some friends who took the pictures


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

lookin good bro. i should have came by after work. didnt think that gtg would be so big


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I got tired of the old tank and decided to clean up the air management and do a better framed box.



















_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 12:17 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Really nice setup..


_Modified by Jester2893 at 1:48 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Really nice setup..

_Modified by Jester2893 at 1:48 PM 6-20-2009_

Thank You,
Everything is accessible to get to the air-management.. the center mesh comes out, and there are also leds under the frame that you cannot visibly see.. but is pretty useful at night time if I ever need to get into the back, instead of using a flash light.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

The new trunk looks sick.
Do you have any pictures of how much the rear bag brackets were cut down? Or measurements?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_The new trunk looks sick.
Do you have any pictures of how much the rear bag brackets were cut down? Or measurements?

The nipples were cut off the frame, and the rear bag is resting on just that.. no brackets need apply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who did your interior? or are those regular seatcovers


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who did your interior? or are those regular seatcovers

The seats were re-upholstered "Imola Red" and the front & rear door cards.. Thanks to PIFF hook up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had the armrest re-stitched to match the 30th shiftknob and e-brake.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

you have an amazing rear.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
The nipples were cut off the frame, and the rear bag is resting on just that.. no brackets need apply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

correct but the they are sitting on the lower bag bracket which were slightly trimmed to get extra clearance from the strut.
the new trunk setup looks amazing kevin, great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hatch looks ill kevin


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_hatch looks ill kevin

Thanks Man! 
And thanks Paul for getting the right information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You and your brother are the air-ride mad scientists.


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Your ride is looking SICK!!!


----------



## POWPOW22 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GinsterDub)*

Lovin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Pretty damn sweet!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Found a surprise at Barnes-n-Nobles today...
July PVW 2009:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

congrats!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_congrats!!!


Thanks for the support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

A couple from a local show:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

looking good as always!
i am guessing new wheels are in the works?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

I was behind you for most of the first leg of Dagball in the Black passat wagon. Your car looked great, got some shots I'm uploading tonight.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love this car


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got home and saw these on the doorstep!
Now my winter project has begun:
























And then UPS came and delivered:


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

oooh you got em


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (meanopause)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanopause* »_oooh you got em

Going to do some work to them, but I'm more than happy with the seller, the wheels, and everything for my winter work for the car


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

wow
cant wait to see this!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I made a shirt today with my press! lol


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

that's fuching dope


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Haha, did you cop my bag vector from the sticker I designed?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Haha, did you cop my bag vector from the sticker I designed?

I have a friend that sent me an image (I have 4 designs as far as bags) this one looked the best.
I'll make sure to use one of my own.. And I'm going to order some shirts from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Hope the wheels work out for you man! 
Also, how did you do your interior? Did you just take the car to get re-upholstered? I would love to do the same to my interior but in tobacco leather.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Hope the wheels work out for you man! 
Also, how did you do your interior? Did you just take the car to get re-upholstered? I would love to do the same to my interior but in tobacco leather.

Stock seats, re-upholstered in Imola Red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Did a test fit today:
























I need to order spacers for front / rear. (I've taken 2 wheels apart so far... 2 more to go) and then I'm getting them prep'd for paint. 
Although the pantone is a nice color, it's not a color I want to clean every minute










_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 12:33 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

sexx with this color


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice! That color looks awesome with the black.
It is a very hard color to keep clean though.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

yo looks good......ill be hittin u up when my airride comes for sure.....but that might be awhile


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

Love the new wheels. What color do you have planned for them?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (uniblack20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uniblack20* »_Love the new wheels. What color do you have planned for them?

open to suggestions


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

I say leave them. The barrels and everything are already done. I think it would look so proper on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (uniblack20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uniblack20* »_I say leave them. The barrels and everything are already done. I think it would look so proper on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They are already torn apart. (The paint to be honest) is not as good as it looks in person. And cleaning them would be a b*tch.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
And cleaning them would be a b*tch.









This is true. Well cannot wait to see what you decide to do with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

No offense but why would you spent so much money on a set of RS-es that you will need major spacers specially in the back and on top of it repaint them since they are not the color you like?! You should have asked Russ from Raderwerks to source you a set and built them for you the way you want them. Or other places like memory fab, etc, etc... 
I am sure once you are done they will look sick!


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (albfelix)*

From top to bottom...inside n out...this car is amazing...my favorite MKV hands down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's to you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anythin and everything you've done n plan to do looks and will look dope


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (albfelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albfelix* »_No offense but why would you spent so much money on a set of RS-es that you will need major spacers specially in the back and on top of it repaint them since they are not the color you like?! You should have asked Russ from Raderwerks to source you a set and built them for you the way you want them. Or other places like memory fab, etc, etc... 
I am sure once you are done they will look sick!

I did my homework before ordering these wheels. (The ET's are perfect for the mkv(I'll be running a 3mm spacer) is that considered major? Also they are already re-drilled 5X112).
Front/Rear Spacers and all 20 lugs cost me less than $90.00 and paint work is nothing.
I wanted to be able to take them apart myself, and sand them down, and put them together myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
I wanted to be able to take them apart myself, and sand them down, and put them together myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cannot knock on the man for wanting to have a winter project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

If it's just 3mm that's fine. I guess the phone pictures they look like you need more.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

i want one


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Congrats Kev, make sure you get the right tool for the strut mounts cause it was a pain to try and fit a normal socket up top. Can't wait to see the outcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

i love it, i cant wait to see this. i say paint the rims a red matte or flat, use a flat clear and should do good to protect them, and easy to clean.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Using this as my inspiration. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_Using this as my inspiration. Thanks Kevin.

Thank you for the comments.. I have alot of new things coming up this season.. will be very exciting!
I can't thank enough people for all there help and support and contributions.. I'm told that I may be in ET this months issue.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
Thank you for the comments.. I have alot of new things coming up this season.. will be very exciting!
I can't thank enough people for all there help and support and contributions.. I'm told that I may be in ET this months issue. 


Are you selling your AERO fronts and Uni Rears? If so, PM me a price on them.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

sick setup


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_sick setup

x2


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Eurotuner really went out of there way to support my dedication build, I wanted to thank Dubbr (Dan) for the article! and also Josh Brown for the shots below:*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice work. 
Love the hardlines too.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Nice work. 
Love the hardlines too. 


Thank You, Swoops did the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Getting Air was the most addictive thing I've ever gotten into


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Teaser...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

CCW?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_CCW?

Nope, but my friend AJ is rocking them hard! He's from texas and his car is my favorite mkv http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

word!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

great car, awesome build!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Stepped Lips, Wrinkle Powder, and come Sweet Centercaps for show season!


_Modified by BLKSUNSHINE at 7:37 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

daaamn
you know i like em kevin! cant wait to see them on!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

dam kevin where are you rear wheels at?????


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Specs are 18 X 8 front and rear, I love tuck'n the ish out of wheels.. so this is my style.. I added the pc centers and step'd lip to make me happy


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

run bagyards. you can tuck rim on 8.5s - 225s
__true story. i sawz it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

they are cool wheels, but you definitely could've gone wider and still tucked for sure!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

true story, or atleast lower offsets out back


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I appreciate all the comments and value everyone's opinion.
I'll take that into consideration on my next project car


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (Grig85)*

iLL


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Winter Wheels... He He Heeeee


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

well damn kevin. you deleted your response to the earlier post of ones ability to tuck something of larger girth than 8" on air, but if i remember correctly your post was along the lines of "sticking with mason-techs(thumbs up)";
+ here i was all ready to come and congratulate you on running th-lines for the winter. the rare find. offer up any polishing advice, etc. answer any ?s, blah blah blah.
i just cant remember what other long island v dub i've seen those on in winter mode...








___but damn, i know it will come to me


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*

One of my close friends...












_Modified by Tri-Lit at 8:39 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*

dayum...
thats the car. i thought for a sec i was imagining things; but nope....
+ a fine interior in that. OG status http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*

Pretty sure he installed the air ride on projek krossbreed. Dudes name is Vinny. Don't know much about the interior, it's red leather though.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BklynMKV* »_well damn kevin. you deleted your response to the earlier post of ones ability to tuck something of larger girth than 8" on air, but if i remember correctly your post was along the lines of "sticking with mason-techs(thumbs up)";
+ here i was all ready to come and congratulate you on running th-lines for the winter. the rare find. offer up any polishing advice, etc. answer any ?s, blah blah blah.
i just cant remember what other long island v dub i've seen those on in winter mode...








___but damn, i know it will come to me









It's no secret that I don't like you much Warren.. I'm not even sure where this hostility came from to be honest? But since you just got on "AIR" and started working with a few vendors.. your suddenly all high and mighty? I don't have questions for you, nor would I want your opinions. I love what I do with my car, and financially I'm able to do all the things I wanted to it, so I'm very happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TH Lines are my winter wheels.. Best Investment Yet! Radinox Lips + NY Roads equals a win for me! 
If you read my thread, I gave a special thanks to Paulito & Vinny who have always helped me along the way, and who were both mentioned in my Eurotuner Feature








If you spent more time on your car, and less time trolling.. maybe you would be a more happier soul.


----------



## wayneface (Mar 20, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

wtf is this all about?


----------



## jayfour (Sep 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

warren sipping on that haterade again
you should feel good kevin, because someone is envious about you
and spends time thinking about you and your car


----------



## LuckySlide16 (May 8, 2008)

Isnt that guy Warren like 40 or something? You would think by that age he would be tired of starting/talking crap.
The bottom line is you modify your car the way you like it, and to fit your budget. Period.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

keep it on topic guys or this will get locked. 
take the arguments to pm if you want.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Installing this guy tomorrow.. Thanks to Eurojet for anodizing this guy for me


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_Installing this guy tomorrow.. Thanks to Eurojet for anodizing this guy for me

















MMM, I'm jealous.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (07silverbullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07silverbullet* »_
MMM, I'm jealous.









Your the lowest MKV i've seen around.. nothing to be jealous about








We need to set up a time after this weekends show to do a photoshoot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
Your the lowest MKV i've seen around.. nothing to be jealous about








We need to set up a time after this weekends show to do a photoshoot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm definitely in for a photoshoot. Just tell me when and where.


----------



## LuckySlide16 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
We need to set up a time after this weekends show to do a photoshoot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I would love to be the lucky one to shoot the photos! Get Tattoo john on the scene too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayfour (Sep 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckySlide16* »_

I would love to be the lucky one to shoot the photos! Get Tattoo john on the scene too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


the man knows how to shoot


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (07silverbullet)*

can i come do a photoshoot


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_can i come do a photoshoot









Hell Yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm from Long Island, how about yourself?


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_Installing this guy tomorrow.. Thanks to Eurojet for anodizing this guy for me

















Very nice. Does this mean the carbon fiber engine cover is coming off?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking good Kevin


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hokie GTI)*

Nice cover.
Jon did you ever finish your air install?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Hokie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hokie GTI* »_
Very nice. Does this mean the carbon fiber engine cover is coming off?

Yes, it's gone.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

This week, I'm going to button up some loose ends and take it for a real shoot.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

This week, I'm going to button up some loose ends and take it for a real shoot.[/QUOTE]
Maybe i can get an invite


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

hot damn


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (07silverbullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07silverbullet* »_This week, I'm going to button up some loose ends and take it for a real shoot.

Maybe i can get an invite







[/QUOTE]
Definitely this weekend if your available?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_hot damn

Thanks AJ.. I saw your car from the post in the show booth.. looks fk'n "a" nice








Did you happen to get that care package?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

****s $$$$ dude, love watching this car develop


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
Maybe i can get an invite









Definitely this weekend if your available? [/QUOTE]
I'll be around this weekend, just let me know when and where.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_****s $$$$ dude, love watching this car develop









I need to take a road trip to TX.. you guys are blowing up.. already have blown up on "air" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

it's been awhile... here's one a friend took


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^wowww!! That looks great like always:beer:


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> it's been awhile... here's one a friend took


So clean


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Had some time sunday to snap a few


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

EPIC!


----------



## Frenchie32 (May 25, 2009)

Sexy !!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

God those hardlines are sick. Well done.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> God those hardlines are sick. Well done.


Thanks for the compliments :thumbup:

"Swoops" honestly does the most amazing hardline setups that I've seen... He even ships them out whoever is not local and is interested :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

What are the TH Line Specs?? Let me know if you want to get rid of them


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

this gets me real hard


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What are the TH Line Specs?? Let me know if you want to get rid of them


Thanks for the reply and being very helpful :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thank you for your order, sir.

if you have a second, shoot over your contact data (email, phone, etc)

cheers :beer:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

i


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the order Kevin, can't wait to see it @ WF:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

SHould have a package @ your door any minute Kevin:beer:


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

I love those TH-Lines so much I'd punch a baby in the face to have them.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> SHould have a package @ your door any minute Kevin:beer:


Sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SteveO get in touch with you?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> SteveO get in touch with you?


Yes, thank you again for the overnight delivery :thumbup:

Struts are in... Swoops did a great job :thumbup: 

I have a couple more questions, but all in all the quality is great, and I was very happy with the purchase and the transaction.

Thank You both again for all your help.

Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the good words. Just wanted to make sure you had these on for WF :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

welcome to the club :beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> welcome to the club :beer:


Thanks Warren. 

I'm happy with the ride quality :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Thanks Warren.
> 
> I'm happy with the ride quality :beer:


xcellent. and no squeaks


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> xcellent. and no squeaks


 Removed the OEM bearings and rides great with about an extra 1/4 inch :thumbup: Your car looked great at WF, and thanks again for your help.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> SHould have a package @ your door any minute Kevin:beer:


 It was nice meeting you at WF16, Your wagon looks great :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey man, I was hoping to meet you yesterday! I got caught without a phone for a while and thats when you meet up with SteveO and Warren. Car looked great at the booth and definitely lower! 

Cheers


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

his mk5 got lower?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Removed the OEM bearings and rides great with about an extra 1/4 inch :thumbup: Your car looked great at WF, and thanks again for your help.


 glad it helped ya man. The bagyard integrated bearings are the sh*t.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

desktopt'd


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Here is a shot a friend sent me from this past weekend:* *WF16 2010*


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Had some time sunday to snap a few


are those PTC fittings u are using with the hardlines?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

compression fittings. :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

So I ordered my last set of wheels for the year :laugh:








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4883650534_1f927346bb_z.jpg


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh snap. . i have an idea on what company. That floor looks familar 

Can't Wait kev:thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Thanks to our EEM photographer who shot this early am before a local show this past weekend.*


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ This ride is definitely one of my favs! :thumbup:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

iluvtomesswithu said:


> are those PTC fittings u are using with the hardlines?


 
yea PTC not compression


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Swoops said:


> yea PTC not compression


 Can't wait to see your car greg! Going to have to do alittle shoot at H20i :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Just for fall... got to get my ass in shape* :laugh:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Just came across this thread. Great build! 
I'm new to "air" and just wondering if the hard lines actually make a difference in performance? Is it just aesthetics or makes a big difference?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

bassmanjosh said:


> Just came across this thread. Great build!
> I'm new to "air" and just wondering if the hard lines actually make a difference in performance? Is it just aesthetics or makes a big difference?


 They definitely add an amazing look to the rear compartment. As far as performance...I think the bulk head fittings made the biggest improvement overall. (not really hardline related) But when I ran softlines, if I moved them they would tend to leak here and there.. I don't experience any flucuations with the hardlines, they have been on the car for months now :thumbup:

If your interested in Hardlines, I don't see anyone doing better lines then Swoops who even makes custom kits and ships them out!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Mowing the Lawn...*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5074437004_2001a967e7_z.jpg


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks so good in person! 

glad to finally meet you!


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

beautiful build... in every aspect man. I'd buy you a newcastle for such a well set up vw if I could:beer: how did you allocate the imola audi interior? Junkyard? Swap with a member? 

again congrats man- I'll look to your car for when I build up my jsw:thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

MK4Jetta said:


> beautiful build... in every aspect man. I'd buy you a newcastle for such a well set up vw if I could:beer: how did you allocate the imola audi interior? Junkyard? Swap with a member?
> 
> again congrats man- I'll look to your car for when I build up my jsw:thumbup:


 Send me a PM with your address and I'll send you out a free decal for the wagon :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*It's that time of year again....*

















*







*

















*I actually have a quite a bit more stuff, just waiting on delivery* :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Love it man!!!! can't believe you beat me to it!! I've got a nardi wheel sitting downstairs now waiting for a warm day for install, and I'm getting the autopilot molded as we speak, lol. Great minds think alike!!haha

I've been in love of your ride for a while, can't wait to see the new reincarnation for this season:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking sick Kev! Can't wait to see it all finished up:beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lets see the interior!


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> lets see the interior!


x2


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking great as usual Kev! I also can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Man O Man!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy wow!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback.. I was going for 3 things this season... Black, Beige, Brushed.. And I think I tied it all in nicely.

I will be posting more images in about 3-4 weeks if and when the body stuff gets completed and do a proper shoot of the interior / exterior :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback.. I was going for 3 things this season... Black, Beige, Brushed.. And I think I tied it all in nicely.
> 
> I will be posting more images in about 3-4 weeks if and when the body stuff gets completed and do a proper shoot of the interior / exterior :thumbup:


 That sounds like a perfect combo if I do say so myself:thumbup: Kev, do you remember where you ordered the oem matching trunk carpet? I'm redoing my trunk and want to get some oem matching stuff. Thanks, Jared


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> That sounds like a perfect combo if I do say so myself:thumbup: Kev, do you remember where you ordered the oem matching trunk carpet? I'm redoing my trunk and want to get some oem matching stuff. Thanks, Jared


 I may have some left over... depending on how much you need.

I get from a local friend who gets alot at an upholstery shop here on LI.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> I may have some left over... depending on how much you need.
> 
> I get from a local friend who gets alot at an upholstery shop here on LI.


 I'm planning on wrapping a new mounting box and making a new floor, we do have an upholstery shop local, I'll see if they can get me some.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Wheels look much better silver vs. Black


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^FAP as usual!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

more of everything on the inside


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

So so dope :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Shots by: Jon Schusteritsch (EEM Paparazzi Photographer)*

*I have a new set of wheels coming in for WF17 and will have the car parked in Bagriders booth for the show :thumbup:*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

love it. more of interior!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

look forward to being with ya at the booth :thumbup::beer:


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

Dude that rear looks killer with the exhaust cutout filled in :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very clean!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments.

The rears I cambered alittle more because I wanted to measure how much room I have going wider in the rear with my new wheel setup :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Updates are looking sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

perfection... love this car a little more everytime i see it :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*I sold my TH Lines this season, so here is some progress on the new set coming soon!*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

please dont tell me those are LM5s?!?!! I just ordered those about 2/3 weeks ago  well, i definitely know your car will kill these!! :thumbup:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

that steering wheel is cool :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

How many wheel sets have you had.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

baggedug said:


> How many wheel sets have you had.


I have had my fair share of wheels. I'm a big fan of CCW, based on the styling and customer service.. I still need to think about winter wheels :laugh:

I will always tuck with this car.. just love the look :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

H2O?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

ShadowWabbit said:


> H2O?


*Hell Yes!*

*Just finished shirts for the event :thumbup:*


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbup: ill buy 2

I think I really like mostly cuz I'm a navy vet and its got a nautical theme :laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

ShadowWabbit said:


> :thumbup: ill buy 2
> 
> I think I really like mostly cuz I'm a navy vet and its got a nautical theme :laugh:


Sounds good.. We are "Anchoring Down" at H20i...:laugh:

They are available here: www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com

Kevin


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


Whatchya got goin on there Kevo? See you in two weeks boss:beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Just some finishing touches.. I will definitely touch base with you at H20i :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

You and your car never disappoint


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> You and your car never disappoint


Your car is on point! 

I'd love to do a photoshoot of our cars at H20?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*More wheels on the way.. *


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what/how do you control the cluster without the multi-function steering wheel?

Otherwise, car looks super dope! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Out of curiosity, what/how do you control the cluster without the multi-function steering wheel?
> 
> Otherwise, car looks super dope! :thumbup::thumbup:


I have a tiny laptop computer when I need to take care of any diagnostic things with the cluster..

ex: service reminder, I just turn it off..

Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Ahhh, gotcha. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

looks killer Kevin!!! see you in a week :thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Hell Yes!*
> 
> *Just finished shirts for the event :thumbup:*


if you did a sticker like the houndswhatever one that i believe was for the rear view mirror with the suspension & anchor theme i'd be all over this, since my wife is in the navy and i'm a big supporter, and that backround is just dope!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

v-dubIV said:


> if you did a sticker like the houndswhatever one that i believe was for the rear view mirror with the suspension & anchor theme i'd be all over this, since my wife is in the navy and i'm a big supporter, and that backround is just dope!


We have the shirts available here: www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Stay tuned... 2012, new euro... new build* :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:


You will be getting a call for sure the day it arrives :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Stay tuned... 2012, new euro... new build* :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

whats happening with everything from the 5?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> whats happening with everything from the 5?


He's keeping the MKV...


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

Staying Tuned fo sho :thumbup::beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Love this car in every state it's been through


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Clean! :snowcool:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

The GTI is stored for the winter while I get started on my company vehicle for next season!


*New Build: *2012 Candy White JSW TDI


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

I need me a JSW!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It's time


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


 59 items  

Can't wait man!!! congrats again!


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Tomorrow I will be posting up some pictures of the stock wagon. 

So far the following arrived! 

CCW - Wheels 
Nittos - Tires 
JCaps - Black Anodized 
EuroImage - Wiper Delete 
G2 Paint - Calipers 
Europlate - www.eemilitia.com 

Waiting on ECSTuning, DBCperformance, Bagriders, and some miscellaneous before I can move forward :beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

:snowcool:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Work has been extremely busy, but I was able to snap a few pics before the build starts...



















Waiting on some OEM parts for the controller to get fabricated, waiting on the tanks and rear bags, and then I can get rolling on the install with swoops.


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

Man first Scott Moore and now you... Man everyone's getting rid of awesome MKVs for JSWs... Can't wait to see what you do with her though opcorn:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

WallyGTI said:


> Man first Scott Moore and now you... Man everyone's getting rid of awesome MKVs for JSWs... Can't wait to see what you do with her though opcorn:


I still have my MKV.. don't think I could ever part with her to be honest :thumbup:


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> I still have my MKV.. don't think I could ever part with her to be honest :thumbup:


Well that's good to know :thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

sick i was thinkin about a jsw but got the 4dr golf tdi instead, I'm goin air this week...G/L


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sure this is going to be good..


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the car going on air.. it's always an exciting feeling :thumbup:

Getting the wagon was all about keeping it clean and simple, but adding some quality parts and some of my own character.

It's going to be used alot for traveling and I needed the extra cargo space for the cranes, dollies, and equipment :thumbup:

Hope to meet alot of ya'll this show season and have the chance to take some video and photographs of your cars.

Kevin


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

On Site: 

CCWs 
NeoGens
Votex Kit (waiting on rear valance) 
J-Caps
Euroimage wiper delete
Caliper Paint (G2)
Candy White (for frame notch)
Airlift front Struts / V2 Mgt.
Air Zenith Compressors
Train Horns
OEM Battery Cover
EEM EUROPLATE


Waiting on:

Interior Trim Kit
Dash Cubby
APR TDI Intake
Bilstein Rear Shocks
Air Tanks (2) 3 gallons
Stinger Relay
Podi Custom Gauge & Mount
GTI Pedals / Deadpedal
BY Rear Bags


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> On Site:
> 
> CCWs
> NeoGens
> ...


BOSS


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

This impresses me.. go kevin.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im waiting on bilstein shocks and BY rear bags too. 

And.. I can't wait to see this done!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

cant wait to see this car done opcorn:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I know it's kinda unrelated.. but just made my custom decal that I will be rocking on both cars this season... :laugh:










I will be adding it to the store front tomorrow morning.

www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

dude, i wear tight pants. i'm almost offended but not really


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Swoops said:


> dude, i wear tight pants. i'm almost offended but not really


Don't be offended :laugh:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> I know it's kinda unrelated.. but just made my custom decal that I will be rocking on both cars this season... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Swoops said:


> dude, i wear tight pants. i'm almost offended but not really


Greg, I would tell him to go find another installer...:laugh: opcorn:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Just rec'd my Dual 3 Gallon Tanks...


Pretty Pumped for this season.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

While waiting on my rear bags.... (Hopefully soon)

Works been pretty crazy lately.. I'm waiting on a few more items to really kick it off, but here is some of the little details people don't take the time to look at.

Nothing worse than a stock ugly trunk color.... Thanks to "Paps" for helping me with taping up the car to spray...










Stock CW JSW Rear spare compartment










Primer










Texture spray 










I'm sorry for the iphone images, the trunk itself is black & white "texture" looks real "grey" in the image above.

Here is an example of what the rear "texture" will look like when all dry


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ The little details is what it's all about  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

07silverbullet said:


> ^^^ The little details is what it's all about  :thumbup::thumbup:


trufe.


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

this is gunna be good opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

hope to see you in helen. :wave:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

EE Militia is now open to "Pledges" who may be interested in being active in our car club..

Check it out here: http://home.eemilitia.com/?page_id=302

We just finished out 2012 tees this past weekend.. It was alot of fun, and happy with the quality!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

i get so excited when this thread is bumped :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't judge my hipster attire whilst drinking PBR


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> Can't judge my hipster attire whilst drinking PBR


 
 *- NEW DESIGN! *


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Before:*















*After:*












*I'm extremely happy with the outcome*


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Yeahhhhh Boyyyyyy... :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lookin good kev


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see this done! :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have it filled with body filler? Looks so smoooooth


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Did you have it filled with body filler? Looks so smoooooth


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

not to thread jack, but rich, PVW april 2012? if so... congrats! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks smoooooth. :thumbup: No pun intended.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys for the feedback....

Finally said.. F*ck Bagyard and there Classic Rear Bags.. Terrible Service as far as keeping distributors updated on delivery.

I ship international everyday in my business and we have traceability, even when stuck in customs.. so not sure what there story is...

Will was great at Bagriders and shipped me out the Airlift Rearbags, so install will be going down sooner than later :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:

Tanks look awesome btw!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Tanks look awesome btw!


Thanks again for the great customer service! No place I'd rather purchase all my air-ride suspension and parts from :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Yesterday I split the wheels apart and wanted to try something "new" for myself...

I decided to step outside the box a bit on the custom powder that will be arriving early next week 

On the way to the shop...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Yesterday I split the wheels apart and wanted to try something "new" for myself...
> 
> I decided to step outside the box a bit on the custom powder that will be arriving early next week
> 
> On the way to the shop...


Go on...is this going to be SOWO bound? Can't wait to see how clean it is. Quick question, who's texture paint did you use? I think I might want to borrow that idea, makes it really clean:beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> Go on...is this going to be SOWO bound? Can't wait to see how clean it is. Quick question, who's texture paint did you use? I think I might want to borrow that idea, makes it really clean:beer:


It's a truck bedliner spray they sell in a variety of "textured" colors. I went with black / white krinkle for this car. I did an ashgrey/black / white krinkle on the mkv. They are about $25.00 a can (only need a single can to do the whole trunk.

:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> It's a truck bedliner spray they sell in a variety of "textured" colors. I went with black / white krinkle for this car. I did an ashgrey/black / white krinkle on the mkv. They are about $25.00 a can (only need a single can to do the whole trunk.
> 
> :thumbup:


Awesome, thanks kev!:beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*"SWOOPS INSTALLED"* 


































*I've been a friend of Greg and his work for awhile now, and I was excited to be able to work with him on completing this project! He just has a perfect eye for detail, and works with his customers to make sure they are happy as an end result! 

I feel lucky to have his work done to the JSW* :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looking good so far, kev


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> looking good so far, kev


Thanks dude, love the progress on your shaved bay! Going to be sick :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks great, loving the smooth tank. Let me know how that works out though. I know the alloy tanks expand, did you use a poly filler? Other wise I could see it cracking.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looks great, loving the smooth tank. Let me know how that works out though. I know the alloy tanks expand, did you use a poly filler? Other wise I could see it cracking.


We smoothed the welds as much as I felt comfortable going, and pressure tested, then filled with poly filler. We are both on the same page as far as expanding and contracting with the temperatures :thumbup:

Pretty pumped, going to check out the powder on the new wheels today


----------



## jayfour (Sep 20, 2007)

car is coming together nicely kev :thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

:heart: love where this is going. Gunna be so sick


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick hardlines!!!!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

07silverbullet said:


>


 *SEA-FOAM GREEN PEARL*










*CCW CLASSICS - 4 to 5 weeks*

*SPLITTING NEW WHEELS apart - 1-1/2 hours*

*LOOKING AT POWDER COAT SWAPS - 4 hours*

*LOCATING THE RIGHT SHOP - 1-1/2 hours*

*ORDERING & BLENDING THE COLOR - 1 week*

*TODAY - *


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Again, swoops....*

*Can't thank him enough for all the work that he has put into this car* :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

07silverbullet said:


>












Waiting on valvestems from CCW, and them tires will be mounted. :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This has to be the cleanest V2 setup I've seen yet. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Again, I can't thank Greg aka "SWOOPS" for his detail and craftsmanship!

The amount of detail, time and energy spent on this wagon, I can't thank him enough :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Swoops said:


>


Insane!! Looks killer!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Kev you plan on keeping the lines raw or polishing them?


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

thats perfection :beer::beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Kev you plan on keeping the lines raw or polishing them?


They are polished...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

07silverbullet said:


> They are polished...


This guy again^... 

Maybe my eyes deceive me








& hi rich!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Polished-ish... Frankly I like it just rag polished (which is my guess here). High polish I only like in SS as the alloy is too hard to keep shiny. 



07silverbullet said:


> They are polished...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

These are all hand polished, labor of love so to speak :laugh:

When you see it in person this weekend at DOD, you will see :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> These are all hand polished, labor of love so to speak :laugh:
> 
> When you see it in person this weekend at DOD, you will see :thumbup:


Sadly wont be there : /

Gotta use the weekends I'm able to be home to get work done on my ****box


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> Sadly wont be there : /
> 
> Gotta use the weekends I'm able to be home to get work done on my ****box


I gotcha, well I can't wait to chill and kick back a few beers when it's all done :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> I gotcha, well I can't wait to chill and kick back a few beers when it's all done :thumbup:


For sure man! You planning on comin to dustoff with rich?


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

mother of god, swoops.


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't wait to check this at dod


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> This guy again^...
> 
> Maybe my eyes deceive me
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> For sure man! You planning on comin to dustoff with rich?


Yup :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kevin, do you guys have a booth for Dust Off?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin, do you guys have a booth for Dust Off?


No, this year we are just going to shoot footage at the event.

We may do Englishtown, definitely H20i :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Still have alot left to do to this vehicle... Depending on the bodyshop schedule... Shooting to have it completed by May 1st :beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you know what swoops used to make your controller pod in the cubby? I've tried some different things, none are coming out the way I want:banghead:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> Do you know what swoops used to make your controller pod in the cubby? I've tried some different things, none are coming out the way I want:banghead:


I would shoot him a PM, it's sturdy as hell!

I supplied the OEM fabric, let me know if you need some.. I have alittle bit extra if it will help you out:thumbup:


----------



## thethein11 (Mar 25, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> Do you know what swoops used to make your controller pod in the cubby? I've tried some different things, none are coming out the way I want:banghead:


 Its was made out of 2 pieces of plexiglass the top one was wrapped with the fabric and the bottom one was painted black from the back side.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some "NEW" air-ride specific decals we just finished up...

http://eemproductions.bigcartel.com/category/air-ride-decals

EEM10FF - Coupon Code.

Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Cambered the rears, and everything fits as planned.. now just waiting to get her in the bodyshop :thumbup:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Car looks great! Love the trunk. Too bad swoops doesn't live north of the border.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm loving those wheels on there! Get this thing done man


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Cambered the rears, and everything fits as planned.. now just waiting to get her in the bodyshop :thumbup:


 Loving the wheels:thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm loving those wheels on there! Get this thing done man


 
I have 2 cars now to keep up with :laugh:

Only have the bodywork left, and some minor mods to add to it and she'll be done :thumbup:

sounds like my first trip is to Bagriders for a weekend to shoot some video


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

mother of God....


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Around Long Island, there are tons of Canadian Geese.... I don't have any more trouble* :laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Swoops Notch* :thumbup:

*The car will be going into the bodyshop this friday and won't be returning for a long period of time.. Hopefully the car will be completed by middle to end of may* :beer:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Around Long Island, there are tons of Canadian Geese.... I don't have any more trouble* :laugh:


 smart move lol. one hit my car 2years ago :banghead:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

sick wagon! I like the speckle paint on the train horn!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> sick wagon! I like the speckle paint on the train horn!


 That's just dried dirt or rain drops :laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Car was dropped off at the bodyshop.. Hopefully in 3 weeks.. it will be completed the way I invisioned :laugh:

Here is the last part I had to order for the bodyshop :beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Almost there...*


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking pretty dope Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Love those pastel CCW's!! :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*There are some odd's and end's left... But she's done and ready for this 2012 season* :thumbup:


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *There are some odd's and end's left... But she's done and ready for this 2012 season* :thumbup:


Noooo! Y no pastel colored wheels???!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*LOL...*

*They are actually seafoam green pearl.. It was a custom color made from a good friend of mine* :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done man.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well done man.


Honestly, can't thank you enough for all your support! I have a nice frosted glass Bagrider decal on my car :thumbup:










:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Honestly, can't thank you enough for all your support! I have a nice frosted glass Bagrider decal on my car :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

From a BBQ this weekend...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ordered a new set of CCW's about 2 months ago.. They are on the way for the GTI 










I already have LM20's, LM5's, Classics... can you guess which one that's left?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Smoothies?!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Smoothies?!


Yup, I had originally asked Jonathan "Dehate" back when he made a first set and CCW was not offering them. I also know that Adam got them for his MK6 which looks beautiful, and I decided since my entire car was shaved... why not add something new to the car that I personally feel will set the car off in my eyes. Thanks to Dan, Jonathan, and John @ CCW for making this happen :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

👍


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Swithcing it up abit for the wagon for H20i...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


Looking sharp dude :wave:


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

I am looking at your first page and noticed you had that interlagos vinyl installed on your tank. Do you know much vinyl you used?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Why, I ask?!?!.....








Why must it be SO sexy?!!? :heart:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Thanks to Dan at CCW* :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Thanks to Dan at CCW* :thumbup:


I should have known u had something up your sleeve....haha. Maybe ill by these wheels once your done with them:laugh:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Those look awesome. Can't wait to see them on the car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ Those look awesome. Can't wait to see them on the car :thumbup::thumbup:


Just arrived :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dope kev!


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Just arrived :thumbup:


Awe. Some! :thumbup:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Definitely going to be following this one, car looks great so far! 

Also, sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome that you're able to finish the car in memory of your dad! In to see more work! :beer::beer:


----------

